# 2015 starcraft fishmaster 196



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

got a 2015 starcraft fishmaster 196 with a 4 stroke 150 merc. has a four blade aluminum prop, 20 pitch. only getting 4800 rpms at wot. I was told it should be around 5800 rpms. hole shot seems good. does seem to use more gas than what it should. top speed with full tank, gear and two people is 39-40 mph. cruises around 3,000 rpms at 21 mph. I either have a tach that needs adjusted or need a different prop. at idle, tach shows around 750 rpms, doesn't change if its in gear or out of gear in the water. would appreciate hearing from anyone that has the same boat/motor, tell me what prop you are running and the performance you are getting..........thanks.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 196 with a 150 pro xs. The prop is a stock 3 blade aluminum. I don't recall the pitch and size.

My tac and speed results are exactly the same as yours.

I have a buddy that has a 150 opti on his and gets those higher rpms over 5k with a stocker prop.

I have always wondered why my rpms stay below 5.

However I'm totally fine with how it runs now and 40 for my max speed.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 2012 Fishmaster 196 with 150 Optimax and _*17*_ pitch stainless Tempest prop. It turns around 5700 rpm and gets mid 40's on speed with two people, gear and full tank. 3400 rpm gets me 25-29 mph cruise speed depending on lake conditions.
Great prop for my rig in my opinion.

Edited to change pitch from 19 to 17 because I'm a fool.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Seaturd is it a 3 or 4 blade?

Thx


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Tempest is a 3 blade most starcrafts run 3s


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

What Kgone said.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm running a tempest on my 150 optimax on a fm2100 bout 37 max at wot.3 blade


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

this is what I have learned about rpms in relation to prop size,, WOT your rig should run in the recommended rpm range.. If it does not then you need to drop in pitch/or diameter in order to accomplish getting into the rpm range,, your rig may weigh more than others. What happens is you are basically lugging your motor at wot. causing your motor to work harder.. If you look at it from an auto it would be like having too high of gears in the rearend and trying to tow something,, it works but it puts a lot of extra stress.. rpms and props all allow for slippage of the prop through the water.. but your prop may be trying to take too big of a bite out of the water for the weight of your boat to push it correctly,, also why you will hear that I can barely get on plane with 5 people on board.. usually you set the boat up to operate at it's best under your most common activity. usually they figure 1 inch of prop pitch is equal to 200 rpms.. up or down
i.e: 4800 rpm's with a 17" pitch prop drop to a 15" prop should be at 5200 rpms. there are straight props and cupped props. a lot of choices,, but it also gives you a lot of ways to get to where you need to be.. This all hinges on the fact that your engine is running correctly,,,Hope this may help. good luck fishing..HD


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

My buddy has same boat 2015 starcraft with 150 merc and 9.9 kicker. He is getting 38 mph 5300 rpm WOT I believe. I have same boat but with yamaha 150 4s and getting 5400-5500 Wot and getting 39.5 mph I also run a 17p 3 blade tempest


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Do u know what prop ur buddy is running?

Thanks


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I would give Vics a call if I was you.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

real reeltime said:


> Do u know what prop ur buddy is running?
> 
> Thanks


3 blade 17p tempest


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

Good luck! Boat dealer should work with you by giving you different props to try. I have 2011 F.M. 196 with 175 merc. Dealer gave me several props to try with the best being Tempest 14 5/8 x17 S.S. with mostly 5400 to 5600 rpm. Should be 5500 to 6000 rpm. Best being @ 5800 to 5900 rpms..Bass Pro recommended a Enertice 14 3/4 x16". Did not want to fork out another $500 yet.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that replied.......... I found out what the problem was. It was me. I wasn't triming motor up enough. To me, the prop sounded like it was getting ready to blow out of the water when I trimed it up anymore once the rpms reached 4800. Never heard any outboard\prop sound like this one does. But I was told I'm not the first to think there was a problem. Any way....I get 5400 rpms before trim hits limit.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"To me, the prop sounded like it was getting ready to blow out of the water when I trimed it up anymore once the rpms reached 4800. Never heard any outboard\prop sound like this one does."

Does not sound right to me.


----------

